# Ecocapsule -- Tiny House



## jebatty (Jul 14, 2015)

Now, this looks really cool for a turnkey tiny house: Ecocapsule
Didn't see any info on heating, cooling, air quality/humidity management. Has water and plumbing, but no details. As a European design, I'm tempted to assume that the engineering likely is quite advanced. The picture is copied from the Ecocapsule website.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2015)

Saw that on their site. It is a neat design. Open the pod bay doors Hal.


----------



## Jags (Jul 14, 2015)

Neat in a prison cell sort of way.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2015)

Never tried a cell but I've stayed in smaller tents and much less commodious cabins. And this one has an unlocked door, beer in the fridge and booze in the cabinet!


----------



## Jags (Jul 14, 2015)

Gonna need a bigger fridge and cabinets if I am gonna visit.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2015)

LOL. Or stronger hootch.


----------



## drz1050 (Jul 14, 2015)

I like it. Seems way too light duty for a research facility (most of the ones I've ever seen take burly to a new level), but could make a cool extended off-grid "camping" spot.

Looks like the water tank is underneath... I wonder if you could hook up a hose to another water source, then go directly to the pump.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 14, 2015)

Where is the chimney?


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2015)

And then there is this for the adventurous. The stairs are brutal, but the view is awesome. The ride out will be sure to wake you up better than any double espresso. 
http://www.wimp.com/sky-capsules/


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 15, 2015)

Are they in the Hilton rewards program?


----------



## Grisu (Jul 15, 2015)

How much do they pay to get anyone to climb up there?


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2015)

For the full package it costs $314 US which includes private transportation from/to your hotel, guides, equipment, snack for the ascent, gourmet dinner with bottle of wine, and breakfast over the Sacred Valley.

http://www.naturavive.com/index.php/en/skylodge-adventure-suites-en


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 17, 2015)

Small rooms at 26 x 78 feet? Maybe they meant meters?


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2015)

Measuring 24 ft. in length and 8 ft. in height and width, the capsule suites are composed of six windows and four ventilation ducts that ensure a comfortable atmosphere. Safety is insured by having the exit portal located in the upper part of the craft.


----------



## Jags (Jul 17, 2015)

Sleepwalkers need not apply.


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Highbeam (Jul 17, 2015)

begreen said:


> Measuring 24 ft. in length and 8 ft. in height and width, the capsule suites are composed of six windows and four ventilation ducts that ensure a comfortable atmosphere. Safety is insured by having the exit portal located in the upper part of the craft.



That jives with the metric conversion to decimeters.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 23, 2015)

begreen said:


> And then there is this for the adventurous. The stairs are brutal, but the view is awesome. The ride out will be sure to wake you up better than any double espresso.
> http://www.wimp.com/sky-capsules/


Hubby would be fine but me ... no way.  Repelling down a little rock face at home was a biggie


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 29, 2015)

D.C. is already zoning these homes out of existance.Too bad. While some see them as the answer to crowded cities and affordable housing ,others see them as illegal campers,as outlined further into the story.  I guess the property tax people are getting paranoid. 
http://www.nationaljournal.com/next...a-tiny-house-grows-in-washington-d-c-20131202


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks like without those feet, it could take off like a toboggan on the snow.


----------

